# The non-poodle Gracie



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

A frustrating dog to own, Gracie and I have finally reached a good enough place, she will be 15 next month.
A beautiful little dog, whose anxiety I think we finally have in a good enough place.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Gracie looks so sweet !


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

What a cute pair!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I know you have had some bad moments with her and that she has prolems, but you did such a nice job with her all along, especially though after your mom passed. This news was super special for me to see.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Well done Twyla and good girl Gracie. It's a wonderful change for her to be more open to enjoying life.


----------

